# Milbro Pro Shot..... (Pawpawsailor, Pocket Predator, Tex-shooter, Rayshot)



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

These two shooters from Milbro Pro Shot I always have with me in my truck. On the left is the Sweet Midget Pickle Fork Shooter designed by Perry Phillips (Pawpaw Sailor). On the right is the Ring Finger bb shooter designed by Bill Hayes (Pocket Predator). Milbro Pro Shot did an amazing job reproducing them in a solid aluminum. They both have a nice weight to them and feel really good in my hand. Thank you Peter Hogan of Milbro Pro Shot for the fine work, I love them! I would highly recommend Milbro Pro Shot if you are looking for a quality long lasting slingshot. There are many different types to choose from. With excelent customer service.

I have outfitted both of them with Tex-shooter latex bands and Rayshot pouches! I love Tex-shooter bands and tubes, long lasting quality stuff. Rayshots pouches in my opinion are the best! On the pfs I have his premium kangaroo pouch (from the first shot, this premium roo pouch felt amazing and broken in), and on the bb shooter I have his magnet pouch (I feel the mag pouches are a must if shooting bb's).


----------



## parnell (May 20, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Always prepared  , two very nice shooters you have there !


----------



## IanW (Oct 31, 2013)

They are both brilliant, but I love the pfs! Do Milbro sell them? I haven't seen them on their website.


----------



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

IanW said:


> They are both brilliant, but I love the pfs! Do Milbro sell them? I haven't seen them on their website.


Yes... I looked all over the website too, did not see it, but I knew milbro made them. I PM'ed Peter Hogan (Milbro Pro Shot) here on the Forum and he took care of me. Not sure why he doesn't have them on the website.


----------



## Lug (Nov 12, 2013)

CanH8r said:


> These two shooters from Milbro Pro Shot I always have with me in my truck. On the left is the Sweet Midget Pickle Fork Shooter designed by Perry Phillips (Pawpaw Sailor). On the right is the Ring Finger bb shooter designed by Bill Hayes (Pocket Predator). Milbro Pro Shot did an amazing job reproducing them in a solid aluminum. They both have a nice weight to them and feel really good in my hand. Thank you Peter Hogan of Milbro Pro Shot for the fine work, I love them! I would highly recommend Milbro Pro Shot if you are looking for a quality long lasting slingshot. There are many different types to choose from. With excelent customer service.
> I have outfitted both of them with Tex-shooter latex bands and Rayshot pouches! I love Tex-shooter bands and tubes, long lasting quality stuff. Rayshots pouches in my opinion are the best! On the pfs I have his premium kangaroo pouch (from the first shot, this premium roo pouch felt amazing and broken in), and on the bb shooter I have his magnet pouch (I feel the mag pouches are a must if shooting bb's).
> 
> 
> ...


===

Thanks for this post. I just ordered the little Bill Hays shooter for myself and am really looking forward to getting it.


----------



## IanW (Oct 31, 2013)

Thanks CanH8r!


----------

